# Importing a Citigolf



## necco (Sep 12, 2006)

I came into a bit of money recently and have toyed with the idea of importing a Citigolf from south africa to the USA, one of the still produced MK1 models. Has anyone ever done such a thing before? Where does one even start the process? Are there any US right hand drive restrictions?


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Importing a Citigolf (necco)*

you wont be able to... they wont pass saftey standards and there for can not be brought in.... that is unless you do it illegally or know someone... o and ps it is VERY VERY expensive to import... i think cars have to be at least 10 years old before you can bring them over w/o hassle... am i correct with this statement?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

At least 25 years old or of significant importance; super exotic.
The Vortex Search will help you a lot


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Importing a Citigolf (necco)*

i got an idea. find someone who lives in whatever country they are sold in. Have them take a road trip in the car to your house. "steal" the car from them and then buy them a plane ticket home. this plan will take lots of


----------



## PiskaNFG (Jan 31, 2007)

My grandpa imported a new Nissan Sentra to Portugal in a 40' oversea container and while they were lifting the container off the ship, one of the cables snapped dropping the contianer 50' to the ground. Might wanna re-think about importing. Good thing- It was a Nissan and not a Dub. Bad thing- He had to wait 2 years before the car was repaired.


----------



## Jimbo567 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Importing a Citigolf (necco)*

Importing is OK if you know some people in high places, but you are just as well off selling the auto and using the money when you get to the states to buy a US Standard auto. You might need to walk or take a bus for a while, but save your money and make a down payment on a nice US Standard VW and you will be back in the game. Wish ya luck in your move.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Importing a Citigolf (Jimbo567)*

It's going to be diificult if not impossible.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a few links for importing cars into the US, I don't have them on this computer, I looked into doing this for a newer toyota diesel. PITA it would have been. I will post links to import regulations and suggestions ASAP. 
tSoG


----------



## bugglesride (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

If you can afford it simply remove the engine from the car ship seperately, reinstall engine upon arrival to the USA ..your car will be considered a "kit car" which exempts it from almost every DOT EPA requirement.

Frankly I only wish someone had the business accumen to do this in a way that could make it legal and profitable...of course VW would want their name gone from the car if sold by a legit independent business for legal and trademark reasons.


_Modified by bugglesride at 8:53 PM 3-10-2007_


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Importing a Citigolf (necco)*

Find a shell in good shape (just the unibody) ... then import all of the other parts


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

importing a shell, and installing an imported engine will NOT stop the govt. from crushing your car. you may get away with it for a few years, or you may get a $70k land cruiser crushed. or in your case a citigolf. A kit car needs more assembly required than "insert engine here" customs may find it strange importing an entire car minus engine. mrreet has a much better plan IMO.


----------



## laurent (Aug 28, 2001)

Even if you could import it, I'd rather spend the money to rescue an old mk1 and build it from the ground up.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (laurent)*

Not a bad idea. I still see plenty of old Rabbits around where I live, and they'd make good restoration projects.


----------



## Tictac12 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Importing a Citigolf (necco)*

I have a citigolf that is probably gonna be up for sale shortly.
Its a standard 1.3 4sp (my work runabout) with about 85 000km on it
If you come right with the importing problems , let me know and we could work something out...


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Move to South Africa if you want a new Mk1.


----------



## FordFiestaST (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Move to South Africa if you want a new Mk1.

Actually if you live in states like SC you can easily drive with out a license, registration, or inspection, or insurance. People do it all the time..So just see if you can find a way to import the thing by container, drive it off and be happy...








I would definitely import one if you really want one...just be careful about how you drive and be responsible....you can always do the junkyard VIN swap.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

yes, you might get away with it, or they might crush the car as it comes out of the box


----------



## FordFiestaST (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_yes, you might get away with it, or they might crush the car as it comes out of the box

Umm nope, not if you get a "display purposes only" waiver.








There's really no reason for the gov't to be telling citizens what cars they can and cannot buy...


_Modified by FordFiestaST at 3:31 PM 3-23-2007_


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

I suppose if your paperwork says you arent gonna use your car, and then swap VIN's you could definitely get away with it. I agree completely, they should have no say in my car choice whatsoever. personally I am pissed that we don't get the 3L lupo simply because its 5mph crash test rating, and that motorcyclists don't need crash protection but I do. don't need seat belt laws, we need common sense. finally, I have heard of people importing toyota diesels, and getting their car crushed, either for violating some rule, or not having their paperwork in order. sucks for them. :-(


----------



## FordFiestaST (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

I know I read somewhere that at the posts they only are able to inspect 1% or less of the cargo containers. So even if you don't have the exact paperwork what are the odds that your container will get inspected? I think most of the stuff is scare tactics that get people to bow down...The only thing to fear is fear itself..
Oh BTW I find your sig very interesting..you probably have watched that movie from 1982 called "They Live" ?







I have...agreed with you.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks, you can thank "the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy" for my sig. never seen the movie "they live" sounds interesting, may have to see if I can get a hold of it. 
when I was legally allowed to vote my parents flipped out for not voting for either candidate 1 or candidate 2. "you have to vote for someone" they said. 
"I did, I voted for the honest politician, who was looking out for me, and not his pocket, and personal agenda. It just so happens that I had to vote for no one this year." was my reply. they still don't approve of my voting policy. 
I'll probably never get to vote, til I see some guy with <insert name> FOR PRESIDENT!! on the side of some old diesel import, clattering away down the road. 
I probably shouldn't rant so much if I don't want flamed, but IMHO complaining about my government is pretty much the most patriotic thing I can possibly do without brandishing a firearm, so flame on people. end rant
on a more related topic, what would it cost to buy a south african mk1 off the showroom floor and ship it here :-D
oh, and I finally have those links 
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/ 
http://forum.ih8mud.com/showthread.php?t=113631
http://forum.ih8mud.com/showthread.php?t=10164


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

It's hard to buy the small car you want when the govenrment is trying to make you buy an SUV.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

I could go on for days about all the cars I wish we had in this country but can't import for one reason or another. most of which are diesel... why doesn't my government want me to have a more fuel efficient vehicle?


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_I could go on for days about all the cars I wish we had in this country but can't import for one reason or another. most of which are diesel... why doesn't my government want me to have a more fuel efficient vehicle?

Detroit doesn't know how to make one. They demonstrated their inability to do so in the eighties.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You are free to move out of the USA if you don't like it here.
Or, import a 25 year old or older diesel.
Or, move to Canada (not far at all - yes, still out of the USA, though) and import a 15 year old or older diesel.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

I have a better idea, let's get rid of Karl Rove's SUV tax credit.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_
IMHO complaining about my government is pretty much the most patriotic thing I can possibly do without brandishing a firearm, so flame on people. end rant


why is it, whenever someone starts using their first amendment rights to voice their point of view, someone comes along and says "if you don't like it here, leave!" 
the fact is; other than ignorant people, and ridiculously stupid laws, I _love_ it here. I voice my opinion to hopefully inspire change, not to piss people off and have them flame me, but I do consider it to be a perk of the job.
tSoG


_Modified by tSoG-84bit at 7:46 PM 3-23-2007_


----------



## FordFiestaST (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_I have a better idea, let's get rid of Karl Rove's SUV tax credit. 

I can see you are struggling to keep this on topic and off government policies ...LOL it is hard isn't it these days...








Well this regime certainly is happy to import millions of illegal aliens with not problem....they just let em right through...why should it be any different if we the citizens want to import some illegal aliens of the mechanical type ...


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

yeah, I'm sorry for the thread hijacking, not the rant. *shrugs* people will get over me eventually.
tSoG


----------



## FordFiestaST (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_yeah, I'm sorry for the thread hijacking, not the rant. *shrugs* people will get over me eventually.
tSoG

Ah don't worry..you're just venting what most others would not come right out and say. Good for you! FTW!


----------



## FordFiestaST (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

Hey I notice you mention "the Hill" as your location in PA...do you mean Devon Hill ???? The one near the main line?


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_why is it, whenever someone starts using their first amendment rights to voice their point of view, someone comes along and says "if you don't like it here, leave!" 
the fact is; other than ignorant people, and ridiculously stupid laws, I _love_ it here. I voice my opinion to hopefully inspire change, not to piss people off and have them flame me, but I do consider it to be a perk of the job.

Gah, guess my comment didn't come off quite right... (I didn't mean it as a "leave the US or ****" comment... leaving the US is actually a form of statement that works quite nicely, because they don't get your tax dollars any more, yet it's perfectly legal.)
I actually plan on leaving here eventually, once I get everything in my life ready for that (which, admittedly, will take quite a long time.)


_Modified by bhtooefr at 7:47 AM 3-24-2007_


----------



## wedwabbit (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

haha "they live" one of my all time favorite worst movies ever and I have to watch it every time I see it on. gogo Roddy Piper!
"Im here to kick ass and chew bubblegum. And Im all out of bubblegum!"

GL with the Citigolf


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

"the Hill" is actually a reference to my old teenage stompin grounds. Town was in a valley, so if you weren't a townie you lived on one of the hills. neighbors lived on the next hill over. that sort of thing.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

To get back on topic. . . . The best way to import a Citigolf is to try to get the rules changed yourself. Write to your congressman. There must be a way to bring over a foreign car that's not for sale here and federalize it yourself. If enough people do it, maybe vW will take notie and bring the _original_ Rabbit back. . . . Nah. 
"Why settle for a copy when you can have. . . the _original?_" - 1970's VW Rabbit ad


----------



## FordFiestaST (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_To get back on topic. . . . The best way to import a Citigolf is to try to get the rules changed yourself. Write to your congressman. There must be a way to bring over a foreign car that's not for sale here and federalize it yourself. If enough people do it, maybe vW will take notie and bring the _original_ Rabbit back. . . . Nah. 
"Why settle for a copy when you can have. . . the _original?_" - 1970's VW Rabbit ad 

Indeed and this is VW's problem the Rabbit of today in the USA is a far far cry from the "people's " watercooled iteration of the Beetle...Adrian Hallmark said that an entry level car was coming soon..well, I wonder how he defines "soon" ?


----------



## Tictac12 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

_"on a more related topic, what would it cost to buy a south african mk1 off the showroom floor and ship it here :-D"_
Current list price of a Citi Golf (Mk1) in South Africa is between R69,150.00 ($9498.63)for a 1400 (carb) and R100,790.00 ($13844.78) for a 1600i (based on an exchange rate of 7.28/1)
have a look at http://www.vw.co.za/models/citigolf/
Dunno what the import duties would be from your side...


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Tictac12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tictac12* »_Current list price of a Citi Golf (Mk1) in South Africa is between R69,150.00 ($9498.63)for a 1400 (carb) and R100,790.00 ($13844.78) for a 1600i (based on an exchange rate of 7.28/1)
Dunno what the import duties would be from your side...

That's still pretty cheap!


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

used the search function and came up with this thread, how much would it cost to import a mk1 african rabbit?


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

The cost of buying and importing is dwarfed by the impossibility of ever legally registering it. The car doesn't meet North American standards for the date of its manufacture and it isn't 25 years old, therefore ... not possible.
(P.S. How many times does this same question need to be answered ... ? ? ?)


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (GoFaster)*

I worked at a used car dealer before and i had a guy that used to come in and buy our audi and import them in russia. He told me it only cost him about 1000$ a car but he was doing 10 cars at a time. I guess in russia the cars are worth like 10 times. I dont know much about but i would say its not worth the money


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

i know some one who takes appart skylines. imports to Canada. puts them back together. registers in canada. then drives to US and registers in US. lot of work... not worth it


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Tictac12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tictac12* »__"on a more related topic, what would it cost to buy a south african mk1 off the showroom floor and ship it here :-D"_

the idea would be to import a pristine mk1 rabbit instead of going through a lengthy and pricey restoration process.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (hazw8st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazw8st* »_
the idea would be to import a pristine mk1 rabbit instead of going through a lengthy and pricey restoration process. 

also, another idea too, take it to a shop, get an old rabbit converted to RHD and import a bunch of the parts over.. i'm sure that will be a TON eaiser then importing... even though having an actual citigolf would be sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Importing a Citigolf (necco)*


----------

